

Microsoft Azure announced. Should Amazon worry? - tm
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/10/27/ray-ozzie-has-his-head-in-the-cloud/

======
jacobscott
A windows stack in the cloud makes my head hurt. Is this just my anti-
microsoft bias? Would anyone seriously consider developing their startup using
a C#/azure stack?

